# Radiata Pine Ply?



## Michaelbell00 (Apr 9, 2012)

Currently replacing front and rear casting decks; while in search of some local marine ply, Radiata was recommended. Radiata uses water resistant glue, 7ply and for the most part void less. Will be encapsulated with Epoxy and glass. Low budget project** Radiata is priced at $38-1/2" and $54-3/4" (Locally in stock!!). Thoughts?? Experiences Good/Bad?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is an interior product and not the best use of your $54.

MDO (signboard)(not MDF) is designed for exterior uses or exterior plywood would be better as you are looking for a budget build. Epoxy will stick to MDO better than exterior ply. Both of them will need support from the underside

Foam board would be a lifelong product however not a budget material.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Joubert BS 6566 in 1/2" can be bought in Vero Beach for $71.00 a sheet. It will not check and is so far superior to pine it is not worth your time to save $30 and use anything else.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

